

FounderCast Episode 0 - dugmartin
http://foundercast.com/2009/09/episode-0-the-unedited-pilot/

======
dugmartin
I got together with a couple of friends who are also technology company
founders and started a podcast. It's a roundtable discussion of issues facing
company founders in whatever stage they find themselves. I'm building a
product on the side but the other two participants have established companies
in two different areas - casual game development and developer tools.

This is the "pilot" episode and is presented without editing. Think of it as
the alpha release. We'll be doing Episode 1 soon.

Here is the direct iTunes link to subscribe:

[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcas...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=333082575)

Thanks!

------
jerome_etienne
good idea. i think we need more of experience sharing. The alpha status is
clear when listening to it, but it will likely disapear as you practice.

------
kristiandupont
Subscribed.

But I do hope you will edit future episodes. I only held on through the first
two minutes because I was occupied with something else - otherwise you would
have lost me. And, with more people talking, normalization is very important.
If I am listening to this on the subway, it is really annoying if one person
is louder or softer than the others.

~~~
dugmartin
The next one will definitely be edited. I just wanted to get this one out to
gauge interest. The funny thing is is that one of the guys on the podcast
(Paul) has a professional audio setup with a sound booth at his game company
office.

